# Ghaly's Medical Center - a positive experience!



## Sonrisa

Last thursday my three years old had a nasty fall which resulted in the a wound on the scalp that required a trip to the hospital. Because the bleeding was not excesive and he didnt' seem confused or desoreentated, we decided against taking him to Salam Hospital (which I dislike ) and we took him instead to the local Ghalys Medical Center. 

We called them beforehand and were transferred so we spoke directly to the doctor (as opposed to some demotivated and clueless receptionist, as it often happens) , who advised usto bring him promptly over to clean the wound and asses the need for stiches. SO off we go to Ghalids medial centre, a young and pleasant doctor receives at first, cleans the wound and confirms the need for stiches, but asks as to wait for his "professor" for a second opinion on how or where to do it. 

Professor arrives (which as it turns out it is Doctor Ghaly himself) who put us inmediately at ease with his charm and profesionalism, and after a quck look at my son he tells us that he can stitch him up if we whish but that he will no give any kind of anesthesia or pain relief given my sons age and the possibility of an allergic reaction. He quite charmely points that has the skilfull hands of an old man who has done stiches thousands of times and could do it quickly, so my son would only be in pain for a few seconds. 
He did stitched my son's scalp with such a skill that my son didnt even flicht! He was actally quite curious about the whole thing! I must add that in terms of hygine it was scruptulous, from the washing hands, to using disposable gloves to using the material out of the packet (before asking me to check by myself the expire date).

Most surprising of all, Doctor said he was so pleased about my son being so brave and cooperative, that it was his gift for have him treated, and he didn't charge us any money at all! How often has anyone got an outstanding servie in Egypt for free! I am by no means saying that treatments are free in Ghaly, of course not, this one was a clear exception, but even if we had been asked to pay a large amount, the treatment we received was personal, professional and excellent.

I very much recommend it . :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> Last thursday my three years old had a nasty fall which resulted in the a wound on the scalp that required a trip to the hospital. Because the bleeding was not excesive and he didnt' seem confused or desoreentated, we decided against taking him to Salam Hospital (which I dislike ) and we took him instead to the local Ghalys Medical Center.
> 
> We called them beforehand and were transferred so we spoke directly to the doctor (as opposed to some demotivated and clueless receptionist, as it often happens) , who advised usto bring him promptly over to clean the wound and asses the need for stiches. SO off we go to Ghalids medial centre, a young and pleasant doctor receives at first, cleans the wound and confirms the need for stiches, but asks as to wait for his "professor" for a second opinion on how or where to do it.
> 
> Professor arrives (which as it turns out it is Doctor Ghaly himself) who put us inmediately at ease with his charm and profesionalism, and after a quck look at my son he tells us that he can stitch him up if we whish but that he will no give any kind of anesthesia or pain relief given my sons age and the possibility of an allergic reaction. He quite charmely points that has the skilfull hands of an old man who has done stiches thousands of times and could do it quickly, so my son would only be in pain for a few seconds.
> He did stitched my son's scalp with such a skill that my son didnt even flicht! He was actally quite curious about the whole thing! I must add that in terms of hygine it was scruptulous, from the washing hands, to using disposable gloves to using the material out of the packet (before asking me to check by myself the expire date).
> 
> Most surprising of all, Doctor said he was so pleased about my son being so brave and cooperative, that it was his gift for have him treated, and he didn't charge us any money at all! How often has anyone got an outstanding servie in Egypt for free! I am by no means saying that treatments are free in Ghaly, of course not, this one was a clear exception, but even if we had been asked to pay a large amount, the treatment we received was personal, professional and excellent.
> 
> I very much recommend it . :clap2:




Glad to hear no lasting damage to your son.

Yes it is good to hear when professional services are being carried out to the highest of standards.

Well done Dr Ghaly and his staff:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam

@Sonrisa, Thank you for sharing and glad your boy is ok 

@MS, maybe we can put this on the sticky for Cairo recommendations?


----------



## GM1

can you give us the location/telephone numbers?


----------



## Sonrisa

Thank You, my son is ok, no damage done, jus a scar to show off  

Ghalys :
34 Golf Street ; Tel: (02) 380 92 47 - 359 25 93
It is in Maadi next to Western Union (in the upper part of Maadi)

Cheers


----------

